# Double immer mit 2 Kommastellen



## Michael 8989 (20. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, wie kann ich in eine JTable einen Double wert mit 2 Nachkommastellen anzeigen zu lassen ohne das er zum String gemacht wird.



```
double  test =1.0;


   DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("#0.00");
    jTable.vetValuesAt(df.format(test),12,2);

dann wird er in der Table 1.00(ist kein double mehr sondern ein String) angezeigt, 
aber das Problem darin besteht aber das ich dann nicht mehr sortieren kann.
```


gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten ein Double immer mit zwei Nachkommastellen anzuzeigen.


gruß Michael


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2008)

sortieren solltest du die Werte des Models, die du bei Double beläßt,
das DecimalFormat könnte bei dieser Taktik dann erst im Renderer der JTable zum Einsatz kommen


vielleicht ist aber die Anzeilge schon aufreichend gut, wenn du nur einen gerundeten Double zurückgibst


----------



## Gast (20. Nov 2008)

FlaterB hat sich vertippt!


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anzeilge schon aufreichend gut





			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FlaterB hat sich vertippt!



Stimmt!

Und Gast _lifpelt_ ein Wenig


----------

